# Could anyone identify this bee for me?



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

looks like a bumble bee


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

There are many types of bumble bees. Looks like one of them. We seem to have 2-3 different types around here.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Since you're in London, I looked for a bumblebee ID website dealing with the UK. 

http://www.nhm.ac.uk/research-curation/research/projects/bombus/_key_colour_british/ck_wtails.html

I have difficulty identifying bumbles in my own back yard, primarily because one of ours is _Bombus perplexis_, a bumble with around 30 color patterns. I've had better luck with UK residents posting pics of bumbles (you're the second ... the first had a rarer invasive species at Leeds). 

From this single angle, I think you have an example of _Bombus terrestris_, a fairly common species native to all of the UK.

http://www.nhm.ac.uk/research-curat..._colour_british/ck_widespread.html#terrestris


----------



## AuraiC (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

And welcome to Bee Source too, AuraiC!


----------

